# VG Hero Tournament Match 7 of 32: "Serious" Sam Stone vs. The DOOM Marine



## Mael (Mar 19, 2013)

*"SERIOUS" SAM STONE*

Sam "Serious" Stone is a legend for Earth. With extreme bravery, he fights massive swarms of enemies, wounded countless times, he still does so. Because he is a man with skills! He was sent back in Egypt, to find a Spaceship, hidden by Sirians on planet Titan, and go to planet Sirius to assassinate Mental, to prevent the invasion on Earth, and its annihilation.  Of course he can't resist the ever so glib dialogue or pop culture reference in between breaks of mass slaughter.

VS.

*THE UAC "DOOM" MARINE*

B.J. Blaskowitz may have started it all in Wolfenstein, but it was the "Doom Guy" UAC Marine who is remembered most dearly for enduring wave after wave of whatever the Hell literally threw at him, from zombie to imp to Arch-Vile to Cyberdemon.  He could take it and dish it out all while never cracking a smile or word for that matter.​


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 19, 2013)

Ol Jonathan Stalvern, Flynn Taggart, Stanley Blaskowitz Or the doomed space marine who showed the Finger to both god and devil and raped the entire hell in Doom 64 and Final Doom, and after that he proceeded to make some kids with samus aran, one of them being Master Chief


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

Mind, I don't consider the Doom Marine to be the Rip and Tear, Environmentally conscious Doom Marine from the comic.


----------



## Mael (Mar 19, 2013)

It was tough which Doom Marine to fashion, but I wanted to go with the Id Games classic and not just another interpretation.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Serious Sam got BFG'd in the face.

The Doom Marine wins.


----------

